# Sikhism And Evolution Theories



## SkaBoss

I'm a Lebanese-American who was raised Christian, but have always doubted my religion. I had heard about Sikhism awhile back and it really interested me because I agreed with its basic principles. However, after doing reasearch on it I couldn't really find anything about Sikhism's theory on evolution and view on homosexuality. If anybody could give me some information on that, that would be extremely helpful.

Thank You 
C. Nacol


----------



## Neutral Singh

Welcome Dear Nacol,

You can have a look at the following ongoing discussions related to your query. I hope you find them helpful and please do share your observations as well. 

Sikhism and Evolution
Sikhism and Homosexuality
Have a nice time and Enjoy your stay over SPN !!

Best Regards

Aman Singh


----------



## aristotle

Sikhism has a dynamic viewpoint on evolution and creation, though it rejects the 'creationism' theory put forward by Christianity, Islam et al.


----------

